# Torquing diesel box info please



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all I have been told about a Torquing diesel tuning box How many have them and what do you think at £350 is it worth it?
I have the 3.0L Iveco (Fiat) lum and I have to say its a great engine goes and pulls like a rocket even with the cruise set a 65 it goes like a dream but I've read I can get more Mpg. It does around 20mpg now so a bit more would be nice but how much do you really get only the people who have them and have ran a few tanks through will know for sure. We only do around 3000 miles a year so if I only get a couple of miles per gallon its just not worth it
Any advice would be welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi, 20mpg is really poor for one of the 3.0l engines, I would first check the fuel figures accurately, if it is that low you may have a problem, assuming you are not climbing mountains all day long.

Any extra power from the engine will put extra strain on what I believe to be a very close to the limit clutch assembly, also you should inform your insurance company of the intended modification & see wether it will effect your premium.

If these boxes are so clever, why do the major manafacturers not change the MAF to gain more power & the reported fuel savings..

Dave.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Tuning box- diesel*

Hi
I don't think that your 20mpg is far off the mark. It depends, of course what type of van you have.
I have the latest edition Hymer B694 on the 4.25 tonne chassis and am usually pretty well up to the maximum weight, carrying a scooter and a full tank of water.
My previous Hymer on a 3850 chassis gave a similar return so I am very sceptical about some of the mpg figures that are banded about!
I usually average 20 mpg and had previously thought of a tuning box.
I did actually buy one, but found it so difficult to access where it needed to be fitted, that I returned it for credit.
One would have to remove it for servicing under the guarantee.
I feel that if I coudn't afford to run the van, I shouldn't have it, but for all the pleasure and other benefits it allows me, I think I can live with 20mpg.
Hope this helps.
Regards
Alshyer


----------



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

I think what you say is correct if you've got £100,000 of kit then whats a bit of fuel it just annoys me to give so much to the goverment in tax. I'm the same with cars my wifes does 18 mpg and my current car is great on fuel but some of my other cars were really bad high single figures if driven hard.
I think 20mpg for the motor home is about the correct figure as you say they are pushed to the max weight wise and less face it its a house brick on wheels, its just one of those things that you are always look for something new to get and if it helps with the fuel great result.
Thanks


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree with "Ashleymer"

at 65mph 20mpg is about on the button.

raise the right boot and travel at 60mph, you then get 24pmg ish.


I have to say I am not a fan of these after market devices, the outlay far exceeds the benefit usually in MPG terms.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

£350 buys you a LOT of Diesel. Even if you improve your MPG by 10% thats another 300 miles out of the fuel you buy per year. 

At 20mpg thats only 15 gallons (max you will save.) per year 

At about 6.50 a gallon thats a saving of £97.50 per year. So it will take you about 4 years to break even.

Is it really worth it ????

I wouldnt bother :roll:

A much BETTER idea would be to drop your cruising speed to about 50-55mph. That will give you a decent saving on MPG and its free of course !!!

At 50-55 I get 28mpg out of my Sprinter. At 60-65 it drops to about 20. Do the maths!!!!


----------

